# The best ladder stand for bow hunting?



## whitetaco02 (Jun 10, 2007)

What do you all use?  I have an area that is pretty hard to get to and I really want to use a ladder stand for ease of use and time.  I was thinking of getting a good, comfortable, ladder stand that I can bow hunt and gun hunt out of with ease.  What do you all recommend?  I was thinking of this one.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_95532_400007002_400000000_400007000_400-7-2


----------



## Dub (Jun 10, 2007)

I always seem to get busted out of ladder stands while I'm bowhunting.

I suppose it's from hunting the same stand too much and leaving scent signatures in the area.

In Illinois, though, our outfitter had a bunch of them up and we'd watch deer walk right by them like it was nothing.


----------



## jbarron (Jun 10, 2007)

I especially love ladder stands in the early part of the season when it's so hot.  The only issue is they all seem to come with the shooting rail which could be a problem while bow hunting.  However, I guess you don't have to install the shooting rail.  The stands you've identified are nice but IMO a bit pricey for something being left in the woods (you know how things have a way of just walking off).  I've had good luck with the 15' Remington 870 Express ladder stand at $79.95.  I tried one about two years ago and now have four of them.

Good luck!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/ctlg/ctlg_page.asp?cid=143&page=54


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the link and advice.  are the stands pretty comfortable?  is that a pretty reputable company to buy from?  i have heard of them but never bought from them.


----------



## jbarron (Jun 10, 2007)

I've ordered maybe a dozen items from The Sportsman's Guide over the years without any problems.  

The box on the last deer stand I ordered had been slightly damaged during transit resulting in a missing brace.  I simply called the Remington 800 support number and they replaced the part no questions asked.  

Once attached to the tree, these stands are very sturdy.  At 6’4” and 260 lbs, I feel comfortable in them.  You’ll need a nice cushion to sit on.  I use a camouflage boat cushion as my ImadummyImadummyImadummy saver.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 10, 2007)

For bow season.. HEIGHT MATTERS.. try to always use a stand 17 to 20+ feet high.. not just to the shooting rail, which is how a lot of them are measured, but to the seat or the platform.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 10, 2007)

I usually climb that high but with bow season being so hot, i want a ladder stand to cut down on a lot of my work.  our land was just clear cut so I don't have the option to climb like I used to.

i will definitley look into the sportsman place.  thanks

any other comments?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 10, 2007)

YOu can usually buy extension sections for most ladder stands,, thats what we do.


----------



## medic1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you thought of a loc-on? There are more models to choose from when it comes to comfort and large platform size. Plus they are less noticable.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 11, 2007)

loggy bayou bowhunter 20'. it has a shooting rail but the rail is adjustable, can put it down by your feet or up or any where in between... seat flips up VERY COMFORTABLE cushion

http://www.loggybayou.com/2006pages/bowhunterladders.htm

i picked it up on sale on cabelas.com for 709 or 99 cant remember which.


----------



## toddboucher (Jun 11, 2007)

I have one and don't think its comfortable. I would keep looking.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 11, 2007)

medic1 said:


> Have you thought of a loc-on? There are more models to choose from when it comes to comfort and large platform size. Plus they are less noticable.



I was thinking about it but this area is for both me and my dad.  He is 56 years old and not the most graceful if you know what I mean.  I know he would not want to try and climb into a loc on.  He has a hard enough time in his summit getting over 14 feet. lol


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 11, 2007)

gpigate said:


> loggy bayou bowhunter 20'. it has a shooting rail but the rail is adjustable, can put it down by your feet or up or any where in between... seat flips up VERY COMFORTABLE cushion
> 
> http://www.loggybayou.com/2006pages/bowhunterladders.htm
> 
> i picked it up on sale on cabelas.com for 709 or 99 cant remember which.




thanks for the link. I hope it was the last number you quoted. lol


----------



## gpigate (Jun 12, 2007)

not sure what todd doesnt like about it, the cushion is almost 3 " thick. not much else to not be comfortable.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2007)

i guess it is all personal preference. lol  

i am going to wait a few more weeks.  hopefully basspro will have a fall sale like they usually do.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 12, 2007)

oh I know there is a lot of personal preference to stands, I have had my share of them.  With that bowhunter i like that the gun rail is adjustable, seat flips up, and the cushion is thick as all get out.  You dont have a back rest but you can make one easy enough.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 12, 2007)

I see cabela's has a new 21' bowhunter flip seat ladder stand in their archery catalog this year. May have to give that one a look see.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 12, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about ladder stands while bowhunting is the ladder! I kill tons of deer under my loc-on and portable while bowhunting but deer seem to smell human scent on and around the ladder. When I hunt out of ladders the deer seem to look up at me. I do own a hunters view 16ft ladder that I bow hunt out of occassionally. It works fine, but I don't hunt for big bucks out of it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2007)

gpigate said:


> oh I know there is a lot of personal preference to stands, I have had my share of them.  With that bowhunter i like that the gun rail is adjustable, seat flips up, and the cushion is thick as all get out.  You dont have a back rest but you can make one easy enough.



yeah, you are right about that.  I will look into it for sure.  thanks


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> I see cabela's has a new 21' bowhunter flip seat ladder stand in their archery catalog this year. May have to give that one a look see.




thanks!!  is it this one?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20051&hasJS=true


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 12, 2007)

kevincox said:


> The only thing I don't like about ladder stands while bowhunting is the ladder! I kill tons of deer under my loc-on and portable while bowhunting but deer seem to smell human scent on and around the ladder. When I hunt out of ladders the deer seem to look up at me. I do own a hunters view 16ft ladder that I bow hunt out of occassionally. It works fine, but I don't hunt for big bucks out of it.



the majority of the time I use my summit.  this area really does not offer me any great trees to climb, that is my problem.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 13, 2007)

yep, that's it. Says 21' in cabelas and 20' (both to seat) on the loggy bayou site. 
As to scent, I always try to use gloves when handling and climbing my ladder stands but I also spray them down with some fall scent spray several times a season. Or just rub the ladder rails with pine scent or cedar scent.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Before buying any new stand, if possible, sit in it with a bow and make sure you can you shoot to each side and/or slightly to the rear without interference.

Dave


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 18, 2007)

that is a good idea.  thanks


----------

